# Seresto Flea & Tick Collar From Bayer



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

As I continue my research on which and what type of parasite control is best for my new canine, I came across this information on the Seresto Flea & Tick Collar by Bayer. Upon studies done by clinical labs (other than Bayer), this seems to be the best and newest type of protection for your dog. This product has imidacloprid (found in Advantix II by Bayer) and also Flumenthrin. Even though Flumethrin is in the same class as permethrin, permethrin has adverse and toxic effects on dogs (and is deadly if used on cats). I will not use any product with permethrin, especially with the small size of my dog. Also, the adverse reactions of this collar (slight irritation and itching) is far LESS than many others on the market (which include lethary and even seizures).

Has anyone had any success with this collar and form of protection? 

The first link I posted includes reviews of this product. Table 12 was of most concern to me due to the Deer Tick aka Black Leggged tick (Ixodes scapularis) being of epidemic concerns here as well as Mosquitos. The 2nd link is just additional information of the product from Bayer.


http://www.parasitesandvectors.com/content/5/1/102


http://bayer.naccvp.com/?e=LSdew7K4HnVeeL2EuzyjnfL5DhrACqQQ&m=product_basic_view&id=1040080


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

All of the flea collars I've ever used would keep fleas away from my pets head, but had no effect anywhere else. I've been using topical treatments for awhile now, though its possible in that time they've improved flea collar technology.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

This collar is not the same as the cheapo flea collars we usually think of. it works over the entire body. and from what I read for all 8 months its 95-99% effective which is amazing!


> "Efficacy against fleas (24 h) generally exceeded 95%, and against flea larvae it exceeded 99% for 8 months. Sustained acaricidal (48 h) efficacy, covering a period of 8 months was 100% against I. ricinus, starting 2 days after treatment (in vivo), and 100% against I. scapularis (in vitro), above 97% against R. sanguineus, generally above 97% against D. reticulatus and above 90% for D. variabilis.
> 
> Repellent (6 h) efficacy 2 days after treatment and continuing for 8 months was consistently 100% against I. ricinus, and above 90% against R. sanguineus.
> We are actually going to be switching to this at our vet clinic because its much more cost effective for clients and the feed back is good. ( all flea and tick treatments risk reactions and have bad feed back occasionally ) Also this is the first product that does ticks on cats too.


We are actually going to be switching from Vectra D at our clinic to these collars because...Vectra D is sooooo pricey. We pay almost as much per dose as we sell it for. and it goes up every year. >.< spending 50 ish dollars on a product that lasts 8 months and does ticks on the cats. is really nice also. Our clients will be thrilled. Also researching the bad feedback so far not as many reactions to the collars as with conventional topical treatments but then again its new so we shall see. We are waiting till next year after getting a good amount of feedback to make the switch.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I see technology has indeed changed then


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

My vet appointment is tomorrow morning and will definitly be asking my vet about this. You can get these collars from reputable online suppliers for a decent price...PLUS there is a $20 Rebate on these collars until November 2013.

The only other collar that I was interested in (specifically for ticks) was Preventic but it has high concentrations of Amitraz. Even though they have good reviews, the toxicity is concerning (for small dog breeds) and it only lasts for 3 months.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Would this be effective if the dogs only wore it outside of the home?

I have been using comfortis, and spray for ticks when we go out to work. I don't leave collars on my dogs though.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

juliemule said:


> Would this be effective if the dogs only wore it outside of the home?
> 
> I have been using comfortis, and spray for ticks when we go out to work. I don't leave collars on my dogs though.



Julie, if you go to my original post, click on the 2nd link and there is a customer service number, for I think they would be able to answer your question.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Fade said:


> This collar is not the same as the cheapo flea collars we usually think of. it works over the entire body. and from what I read for all 8 months its 95-99% effective which is amazing!
> 
> 
> We are actually going to be switching from Vectra D at our clinic to these collars because...Vectra D is sooooo pricey. We pay almost as much per dose as we sell it for. and it goes up every year. >.< spending 50 ish dollars on a product that lasts 8 months and does ticks on the cats. is really nice also. Our clients will be thrilled. Also researching the bad feedback so far not as many reactions to the collars as with conventional topical treatments but then again its new so we shall see. We are waiting till next year after getting a good amount of feedback to make the switch.


Oh, dear. I really like Vectra 3D. I also don't keep a collar on Kabota 12 hours a day, and I don't treat for parasites 5-6 months out of the year because it's just not necessary where I am. I really hope my vet doesn't do that.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd be hesitant to just have chemicals hanging around my dog's neck all the time. He also doesn't wear a collar most of the time...


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> Oh, dear. I really like Vectra 3D. I also don't keep a collar on Kabota 12 hours a day, and I don't treat for parasites 5-6 months out of the year because it's just not necessary where I am. I really hope my vet doesn't do that.


Can you tell me what part of PA your from where any vet says it is ok to only treat fleas & ticks 5-6 months out of the year? The Deer Tick aka Black Legged Tick (Ixodes scapularis) which is the carrier of Lyme disease, is a cold weather species and it must stay below 39 degrees for 7-10days to even put a slight glitch in their lifecycle. If they are attached to a host (deer, cow, etc) it is even less likely to die.

I called 5 vets in my area and only one said that if you have to slow down your application, do it during the coldest months (Jan & Feb) but also global warming made this past February one of the warmest on record around here.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Our clients are continuously complaining about the price of vectra D. and since we pay about 10 grand every 3 months for the stuff. We sell it for pretty much the price we pay cause no one will pay anymore for it >.< 10 grand for a small vet clinic is a lot of money! If any vet stops selling something or does not stuck something it does not mean they cant order it for you. We do not stock heartguard or advantix or revolution but regularly order it for clients that prefer it. 95% of our clients want cheaper longer lasting flea and tick stuff and we cant afford to stock both >.< Certain companies want you to purchase a certain amount of product to resale. So getting 1 box or 2 is not option. In our area we treat 8-9 months out of the year >.< So it makes sense in our area...but in your area where it a shorter time then I don't think your vet would follow the same reasoning as ours. It suits our area well.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

Fade said:


> Our clients are continuously complaining about the price of vectra D. and since we pay about 10 grand every 3 months for the stuff. We sell it for pretty much the price we pay cause no one will pay anymore for it >.< 10 grand for a small vet clinic is a lot of money! If any vet stops selling something or does not stuck something it does not mean they cant order it for you. We do not stock heartguard or advantix or revolution but regularly order it for clients that prefer it. 95% of our clients want cheaper longer lasting flea and tick stuff and we cant afford to stock both >.< Certain companies want you to purchase a certain amount of product to resale. So getting 1 box or 2 is not option. In our area we treat 8-9 months out of the year >.< So it makes sense in our area...but in your area where it a shorter time then I don't think your vet would follow the same reasoning as ours. It suits our area well.


You do not mention where your location is because I agree with your statement of treatment time. 

If you do not mind me asking, how much does your clinic charge of a 3-pack of the Vector 3D (lowest dose for up to 20 lbs)?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

a 3 pack of under 20 lbs would be 49.50 and I live by Chicago .We treat april - nov or dec here now. Our winters ( excluding last winter) have been rather mild. Before last winter we had tornados in Jan! more then once! cause of the unseasonably warm weather. The Last 2 years of flea season have been aweful. Everyone was overrun with fleas. We were pulling ticks off dogs in march. This year everyone is treating for fleas and ticks so it seems not so bad. but still getting a lot of tick problems. They seem to be able to get by the product occasionally and latch on before they die. or inside the ear seems to be a safe spot for ticks on flea and tick medication. Since more people are treating we have been getting a lot of complaints about the price and can't keep the stuff in stock. I think we have sold more then double what we did last year. Also they are running that buy 6 get 3 free special or buy 3 get one free. So people are buying more then one dose at a time. which is a great deal! I am glad they are doing something to make the price seem more worth it.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been looking into this but just don't know how I feel about the dogs having another collar to wear and having chemicals on there necks all the time. I use Vectra 3D and love it despite how much it cost.


----------



## Furfinsnfeathers (Jun 5, 2013)

I just bought 3 of these-two for my dogs and one for my cat-so far so good! I recently had a flea infestation, and the exterminator is coming back on tuesday to make sure we're flea free, and none of my pretties has any fleas, so I am happy. they are supposed to last 8 months through water, baths and the like....I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

Furfinsnfeathers said:


> I just bought 3 of these-two for my dogs and one for my cat-so far so good! I recently had a flea infestation, and the exterminator is coming back on tuesday to make sure we're flea free, and none of my pretties has any fleas, so I am happy. they are supposed to last 8 months through water, baths and the like....I'll let you know what happens!


Yes, please keep us updated here on this thread. Would be interesting as to how it is working for you.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

My vet (who is also a friend in real life) uses Seresto on his two dogs and can't recommend it highly enough. I'm planning to use up our stockpile of FrontlineAdvantixWhatever and switch as soon as I can.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have seen new products for dogs and cats for a few decades that have promised the world and failed.

This collar, however, is easily one of the best products I have ever used.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Reviving this thread to see if anyone else has had problems with the Soresto.
I'm on the second round of Soresto flea collars for my three Labradors. Flea control is difficult here in Florida, but they seem to do better than anything else I've tried.
BUT last night, after three days with a new collar, my old girl went into a what was almost a trance-like state, licking the bed covers. A few hours before, she did some mad digging in the blankets, like a bitch about to whelp. (She's 10 and was spayed four years ago). I couldn't divert her from the licking. After it went on for half an hour or so and a good part of the bed was moist, I decided to try taking off her flea collar and washing her neck. Bingo, the licking stopped. I've been trying to read up on side effects for the Soresto collar. There are 17 pages of comments in the reviews on Amazon and lots of mention of seizures. I added a review mentioning the licking behavior. Someone replied a few hours later, saying that their dog also went into compulsive licking and then had a seizure.

Have others here had problems?


----------



## mjfromga (May 24, 2011)

I'm in Atlanta. I'm also right smack dab in the middle of the woods. We say around here that you don't PREVENT fleas, you control them. I've been able to keep the cats ad the big dog pretty much flea free using Sentry Fiproguard MAX. It works, but Frontline Plus does NOT for some reason. Advantage worked, but it was costing me $60 per 3 months for the DOG only and it got too costly. It was ugly. Also, the normal Fiproguard doesn't work a LICK for us, we MUST buy the max. I use the 88-132 for my 90 lb dog. The old dog who doesn't use chemicals uses a normal flea collar and diatomateous earth along with garlic and brewer's yeast and she is flea free, as well. I thought about the Seresto collar, but some of the ugly reviews scared me so I decided against it.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I use them and love them! We have a huge problem with deer ticks and Lyme disease here. Frontline was not working at all. With seresto the ticks don't even want to get on the dogs. The collars last a long time. When I bathe dogs I remove them until the dog is dry and then put back on. 
Just about to order one for the cat. Never had a problem with dogs wearing their collars and the cat getting sick either.


----------

